# my poor westley



## zuldrak (Mar 13, 2014)

( strong language, i'm sorry, i'm very upset. ) some jerkoff vet botched my baby's teeth. i didn't have much of a say in it, because he pretty much just took him and went before i could say no and did it in less than a minute. now the incisors don't even touch, he can't brux or eat. i feel so terrible. i hope that douche has the same thing done to himself next time he goes to the dentist. i'm so sorry westley. 
how long does it take for rat teeth to grow back? they're pointy and all jagged and i just want to scream.


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Luckily they grow back pretty quick and Westley will grind them even. Rats seem to have a knack for caring for their teeth. I'm just going by what my rats do. For example, one time I heard a huge *CRUNCH* come from my Spicy. I looked at her teeth and they were super crooked. Ugh. Hours later (after watching her chew on a toy), she seemed to have evened her teeth out.


----------



## zuldrak (Mar 13, 2014)

aww, i'm glad she could fix the problem herself.
i read that after a rat's teeth are trimmed, they typically grow back faster than a rat who's teeth are of normal length, so hopefully they grow very soon. i stocked up on baby food and yogurt and he doesn't seem to mind the new diet so far. 
so many teeth issues with my boys recently, it's kind of odd that my own teeth have been sore for the past few weeks. must be the weather or something.


----------

